# What is it?



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok. I got this bow at a garage sale. I bought it without hesitation for $1.00. I tried to clean off the paint to see a make, model or anything. After doing that it looks like I was taking some markings off as well so I stopped, took a couple photos and now I need some help figuring out what it is. What is this thing it's driving me crazy?! Thanks for any help in advance.......Sam


----------



## hydro0309 (Apr 3, 2010)

*what is it*

i looks like a old browning they were the heat back then or a martin but they put diamand on the top of the limb but browing for sure i think or a wild card option is jennings but great find next time use just paint thinner for paint remove i find its less harmfull than stripper!


----------



## timbermilton (Dec 25, 2008)

look like a old browning.


----------



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

I used Acetone....Way to harsh......Thanks Guys!


----------



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

I plan on breaking it down and refinishing it.


----------



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

Browning for sure. Now I gotta find a year. I have a serial number of T3A 0785 that I found on it.


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah that looks a lot like my Browning Nomad. I don't know the exact year of mine, but it's from the 1980's.


----------



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm still looking for a model on it. I'm not having any luck since I messed up labels. I can make out a word that says deluxe on it.


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

this is mine, a Browning Deluxe Nomad; you can compare and contrast yours to it. I think that others of their models had "deluxe" versions, I'm not sure. While my riser is made from laminated layers in different colors and yours is solid, the shape looks pretty much the same.


----------



## patreestander (Nov 9, 2006)

Definately an old Browning. I had 2 in the early to mid 80's. The one you have looks alot like an '83 or '84 Browning Drake Flightmaster that I once had. I believe it had a 48" axle-to-axle length. There was also an Excellerator that looked alot the same but had a shorter A-to-A I believe. Notice the lack of a cable guard. There were a few years that Browning used a design where the cable "shifted" from one groove to another in the wheel as you drew the bow back. This moved the cable slightly to the side and provided arrow clearance, thus no need for a cable guard. It was a pretty cool bow in it's day, and I was fortunate enough to take a good many deer with it. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

How cool!....Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

this is mine, a Browning Deluxe Nomad; you can compare and contrast yours to it. I think that others of their models had "deluxe" versions, I'm not sure. While my riser is made from laminated layers in different colors and yours is solid, the shape looks pretty much the same.


Mine does not have that cable clamp on top of the limb.


----------



## Samiam1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

Called Browning today. I have a 1985 Browning Deluxe Bushmaster Thanks for the help to all that replied. Now I am going to break it all down, strip it carefully and re finish it. I am going to turn it into a fishing rig I think.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Leave it the way it is and wack some carp with it!


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Ya know, its funny, I have a riser almost identical to that that I am thinking I can make into a recurve.


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

The serial number is on the bottom limb, the single number is the year built

L1C 0444 would be an 81 vintage, L2C 82 and so on.


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

now that I see it, it is an 83 for sure.


----------

